# Lowrance LCX28c to ICOM M424 radio?



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I am trying to figure the connection required for sending position data from Lowrance LCX-28cHD to new Icom M424 radio. Both units have 4 wire NMEA0183 cable. The LCX-28c per manual has Com 1 Yellow-(transmit), Orange-(receive). Com 2 is Blue (transmit), Green (receive) with both using shield as ground. The Icom 424 has wires listed as Brown:Talker B (data-L), White: Talker A (data-H), Green: Listener B (data-L), Yellow: Listener A (data-H). I think I have cyphered that LCX com 1 is A or + leads, and com2 is B or (-) leads. I want the radio to have position data for emergency, and to be able to use the DSC calling to other boats and get their position data. I am told this is possible. I have both units installed and working independently, just need to connect them. Which wires go together? Thanks in advance. FarmerChris


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I am also interested in how to do this. Never got around to it last year.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Based on your info this should be your wiring.

Lowrance yellow to icom yellow
Lowrance orange to icom white
Lowrance shield to icom brown & green

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Basically you hook up transmitter positive from one device to receiver positive of other device and vice versa. All the negatives/shields from the com port of both devices need to be hooked together. 

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Spoonfeeder.
You helped me get this far during the winter.
I'll connect as you described and see if it works.
I was uncertain what to do with the 2nd set of wires (Com 2) as some of the website information indicated only needed 2 wires to talk back and forth. Thought maybe it was for the DSC functionality. Going to temporary connect till I can find some good permanent connectors.
MMSI number is in the radio, so I'm looking forward to learning how to use it.
Chris.::


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

It has been a journey, but with the help of OGF and internet, the Lowrance LCX-28C is now talking with the ICOM M424 for position and time.
Hooked wires up as cyphered from internet sources and as SPOONFEEDER suggested and no location or time showed up. Started playing with the Lowrance resetting my preferences and checking trails since the rep upgraded software at the Walleye Wisdom seminar. Bing - a light went on! I wonder if you have to tell the LCX to talk to the radio? After hacking around a while, cause I still am not good at figuring how to navigate in the menus, I found "Setup". Went there, saw "Configure NEMA", that was the mother lode. Turned on Com 1 and Com2 Nema in and out and the radio picked up the GPS location and universal time. Radio picks up 5 weather stations even when down here below Killbuck on the Coshocton county line. Wonderful!!!

Now if I can get boat to Lake Erie, maybe we can catch some walleye!

Chris.


----------

